# Rear Bagger Dirt Poblem



## DAVID DABBS (Sep 4, 2009)

Every time I mow with the double bagger, soft side, my back gets covered with dust, How may I remedy this, Sears 42" cut 20 hp.
I thought about screwing a soft cover to top and let it hang down between the seat and bagger, does anyone have a suggestion.? Sears does not.
Thanks, Dave


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum David

I had the same problem one year on a Simplicity I used to own. I did the same thing you mentioned. Used an old tarp as I recall. Had to make sure it wasn't too tight since the air flow needs to exhaust through the top of the bagger.

Andy


----------



## Cannuck-elhead (Feb 25, 2009)

IMHO it would be better to find out why your machine is sucking up so much dirt in the first place.

It sounds like either the grass is too thin, or the mower is set too low.

In any case dirt will be a problem on anything like bearings or shafts that are exposed to it.

Better to nip the problem in the bud.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cannuck-elhead _
> *IMHO it would be better to find out why your machine is sucking up so much dirt in the first place.
> 
> It sounds like either the grass is too thin, or the mower is set too low.
> ...


You're probably right if he is sucking up dirt. I my case it was when I was bagging leaves one fall and the leaves were very dry. So when I was mulching and bagging them it got very dusty.


----------

